# Side scan in a Gheenoe



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Has anyone been able to make a side scan sonar work in a Highsider? I tried to install one but the transom is so narrow that the transducer block enough water to the prop that it cavitates.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Most of us who had highsiders ended up doing the shoot-thru-the-hull method because of the narrow transom. I'm not sure if it would work with side scan though.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Just an FYI about side scan, it really isn't very useful until at least 8' of water. I have it on my boat (not a Gheenoe) and rarely use it since I'm in 4' or less of water and usually less than 2' unless I'm at the jetties.
The sidescan transducer is a big hockey stick thing that has to be mounted in the water.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Just an FYI about side scan, it really isn't very useful until at least 8' of water. I have it on my boat (not a Gheenoe) and rarely use it since I'm in 4' or less of water and usually less than 2' unless I'm at the jetties.
> The sidescan transducer is a big hockey stick thing that has to be mounted in the water.


Thanks for that. I never fish In water any deeper than 2’ deep. So it looks like side scan is just a dream that’ll never happen.


----------

